# Good Soaking Tub?



## dallenjarrett (Jul 5, 2014)

This is my soaking tub for new hatchling Columbian. I filled it with rocks I got diving, to keep him from drowning and giving him a way out. This is of course temporary until I build his permanent enclosure. I also attached a picture of him basking.


----------



## marydd (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## RickyNo (Jul 25, 2014)

Thats pretty cool! I like it! I am installing a fully functioning filtered tegu pond with waterfall next week. Will even automatically get rid of your the big poo, I got tired of making 2 or 3 trips back and forth everyday emptying out his 8 gallon water bowl. I will post a vid of it when its complete so stay tuned you may want to use my setup for yours when he is older.


----------

